# You know you're addicted to MMA when...



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2007)

*you know when you're addicted to MMA when* 
* 8 oz. boxing gloves look ridiculously big and puffy.
* Your most hated movie is Cradle 2 the Grave.
* Filling in a job application, you list "can break an arm in six different places" as a skill you posess.
* Asked what you like most about your body, you answer "my elbows, my knees and my heels".
* You shave your head because long hair is a disadvantage.
* You don't hit on girls, you "shoot for the takedown".
* You pronounce everybody's name that starts with an "R" like it is an "H".
* Hugging your girlfriend, you secretly practice kimuras and chokes.
* You wonder if MMA techniques like armbars or choke holds would work if you were attacked by a wild animal like a panther or gorilla.
* Every time you get a hug, you NEED to have the underhooks.
* You can't just roll over in bed, now you hip-escape.
* You know what cauliflower ear is, and there's a part of you that thinks it's cool.
* You are constantly doing rear naked chokes and kimuras on your pets.
* You see some small kids fighting outside and mock them for having lousy takedowns.
* Wearing tight trunks in front of thousands of people is cool to you now.
* Without even thinking, you shadowbox at random times like naked before jumping into the shower.
* When most of your t-shirts are ripped on the collar from training.
* When a normal sleepy twitch turns into a jab or a kick.
* When you realize you don't have a girlfriend because you spend most of your life training.
* When you envy people with square jaws and cauliflower ear.
* When 99% of your computer's hard drive is full of MMA rather that porn.
* When someone makes you jump or pokes you, you instinctively hit them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> *you know when you're addicted to MMA when*
> * 8 oz. boxing gloves look ridiculously big and puffy..









I don't do MMA but I agree with that they are ridiculously big and puffy, but any boxing glove or protective hand gear for MA is ridiculous to me 



Tez3 said:


> * Your most hated movie is Cradle 2 the Grave.
> .


 
Maybe not the most hated but I didn't like it much.



Tez3 said:


> * Filling in a job application, you list "can break an arm in six different places" as a skill you posess..








DAMN.. now THATS a good idea.




Tez3 said:


> * When 99% of your computer's hard drive is full of MMA rather that porn..


 
OK not MMA but TMA



Tez3 said:


> * When someone makes you jump or pokes you, you instinctively hit them.








I see nothing wrong with this last one at all.

So I guess it is bye bye CMA and hello MMA... Actually to be truthful if I were 20 years younger I would give it a try.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 7, 2007)

Perfect!!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng, try MMA anyway! There's a good chance you're younger than me!
My MMA addiction moment was when I was on a first aid course kneeling at the side of Resusi Annie about to give mouth to mouth when I caught myself thinking ah I can get mount from here! I swear my leg twitched in anticipation!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 7, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Xue Sheng, try MMA anyway! There's a good chance you're younger than me!


 
I almost did a few month back actually, went to the school checked out a class or 2 and then said "I still think I am to old for this". Not to mention I train 3 CMA styles now. But I am rather imnpressed by the level of training, it is kind of like the old days for me. 



Tez3 said:


> My MMA addiction moment was when I was on a first aid course kneeling at the side of Resusi Annie about to give mouth to mouth when I caught myself thinking ah I can get mount from here! I swear my leg twitched in anticipation!


 
:rofl:


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2007)

No you are never too old!!

http://www.skiphall.com/

I know I've posted this before but Skip is my inspiration!!


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> My MMA addiction moment was when I was on a first aid course kneeling at the side of Resusi Annie about to give mouth to mouth when I caught myself thinking ah I can get mount from here! I swear my leg twitched in anticipation!


 
LOL....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 7, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> *you know when you're addicted to MMA when*
> * You shave your head because long hair is a disadvantage.
> * Every time you get a hug, you NEED to have the underhooks.
> * You can't just roll over in bed, now you hip-escape.
> ...


 
I guess I need rehab at this point.


----------



## zDom (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny stuff 




Tez3 said:


> *you know when you're addicted to MMA when*
> * When most of your t-shirts are ripped on the collar from training.



And THAT, boys and girls, is why we hapkido folk wear Judo gis to train in


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2007)

zDom said:


> Funny stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah lucky boys! us girls still end up wearing t shirts underneath lol! though I wear a rash guard now.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 24, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Xue Sheng, try MMA anyway! There's a good chance you're younger than me!
> My MMA addiction moment was when I was on a first aid course kneeling at the side of Resusi Annie about to give mouth to mouth when I caught myself thinking ah I can get mount from here! I swear my leg twitched in anticipation!


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------

